

Amazon takes on Netflix with movie streaming service for Prime - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2011/02/amazon-takes-on-netflix-with-movie-streaming-service-for-prime.ars

======
amitparikh
This is an anticipated -- but still interesting -- move from Amazon,
especially given RedBox's anticipated challenge to Netflix as well.

Obviously, Amazon has the resources and connections to push out to a larger
audience immediately and I'd be surprised to see them "lose" given the
leverage of the deal -- Amazon is offering this VOD-service _on top_ of Amazon
Prime, so customers are getting more value.

The coming months will tell if the cost will eventually be passed on to the
consumer in the form of higher Amazon Prime fees or by branching the VOD
service into something new and independent.

